# Insurance for delivery services



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

So, I was thinking of doing Uber/Lyft while looking for a new job. Maybe even part-timing after I find one. I understand the insurance requirements for that: you need a rideshare endorsement, there are two companies that offer it in Nevada, okay, fine.

But, my car doesn't qualify for Uber/Lyft because it's too small. VW GTI, can fit two passengers if the front-seat one pulls her seat up, maybe three if the third is a circus midget or amputee.

So, now thinking about doing delivery services like Postmates/DoorDash/UberEats. But I can't find what insurance I would need for it. It's clearly commercial use, but not covered by a rideshare endorsement.

Is there another rider I need to look for? Do I need full commercial coverage (which would probably make the whole endeavor not worth it)? Are there any insurance companies that offer this? Or do people just not say anything and hope no one finds out they were working when the accident happened?

Seems like you could just put your food in the trunk and no one would be the wiser, but is that really ... wise?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Today's delivery service (Flex, Postmates, DoorDash, etc) as far as insurance is where Uber/Lyft were a few years ago.

You are correct in that doing a delivery service is indeed commercial use of a vehicle. And doing so violates most personal auto insurance policies.

It will probably take accidents to be published before the insurance industry takes note and begins to offer a rider similar to the rideshare rider. Or hundreds of those doing delivery service to ask and demand that of the insurance industry.

But in reality all the insurance company needs to do is expand that rideshare policy to include delivery services into it.

From a practical stand point, most people will get away with this (more so than with Uber\Lyft) because there is no passenger involved to report.


----------

